# Am I the first to stop a ride because riders are wearing masks??



## Nate5Star (Dec 18, 2019)

Last ride virtually every morning is taking someone to the airport. No different today. Pick up 2 young Asian women. No problem, been driving Asians around all weekend. One speaks English, both speak Mandarin. (Yes, I can recognize certain words.) I notice the GPS is sending me to a highway that at 5am will have traffic. I suggest we stay on the road we are on. We will only hit a few lights to slow us down. The one says no problem. I look in the rear view mirror.

Both of them are wearing surgical masks.

"I have to ask," I say. "Why are you wearing the masks?"
"Because we are going to the airport."
"You do realize, they don't protect you against the virus. They will only protect others if YOU have the virus."

There is no response to that. I kind of expected the one who spoke English to say they were fine.

Two blocks later, they are still wearing the masks. No problem. But now I am getting extremely uncomfortable. I tell them so. I also say I will return them to where I picked them up. The English speaker says no, drop them off at the corner gas station and they will get another Uber. I end the ride "customer making me uncomfortable", drop them off, and immediately send Uber a message why the ride was ended early. Then I climb out of the car and start spraying the whole thing down with Lysol. It says on the can that it will kill both the SARS and MARS coronovirus. This latest one is supposed to be even wimpier.

Dying to see what kind of response I get from UBER.

Still haven't decided if I was over reacting.

But I did come home and take a shower before anything else.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

I feel uncomfortable when paxholes are sick and coughing/sneezing because that's a threat to me but wouldn't care if they are just wearing a surgical mask for their own protection in these days of virus paranoia.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

asians are MUCH more considerate when sick with something contagious, i wish americans would adopt the practice but they're too selfish. and yeah they could have simply reassured you that they are not sick - but then again maybe they aren't dishonest and without tests how can anyone say they havent caught it? at this point many of us here on UP could be infected and not know it...yet.


----------



## Nate5Star (Dec 18, 2019)

caring Uber just replied that they will not match me with the rider again. 

Watch this space, if I come back and say I am dead, you will know why.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Nate5Star said:


> Last ride virtually every morning is taking someone to the airport. No different today. Pick up 2 young Asian women. No problem, been driving Asians around all weekend. One speaks English, both speak Mandarin. (Yes, I can recognize certain words.) I notice the GPS is sending me to a highway that at 5am will have traffic. I suggest we stay on the road we are on. We will only hit a few lights to slow us down. The one says no problem. I look in the rear view mirror.
> 
> Both of them are wearing surgical masks.
> 
> ...


They are Jains&#128077;
Every ethnicity is converting to Jainism in the last few days &#128521;


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

Nate5Star said:


> The English speaker says no, drop them off at the corner gas station and they will get another Uber.


After you left the two women robbed the gas station. Because they were wearing a mask authority couldn't identify them. Luckily the video footage captured you dropping them off and leaving the scene. So expect a call from the Feds.


----------



## Nate5Star (Dec 18, 2019)

oleole20 said:


> After you left the two women robbed the gas station. Because they were wearing a mask authority couldn't identify them. Luckily the video footage captured you dropping them off and leaving the scene. So expect a call from the Feds.


AGAIN !!!


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

You are entitled to your feelings but as you wondered somewhat you did over-react. Asians do wear masks when they have colds, even when this situation was non-existant. And it is their right also to follow their belief that a mask could protect them (it CAN) and making the inquiry of them is a personal boundary crossing. They culturally acquiesce to authority which is why they left your car without a protest. You could decide that people in masks are protecting you. And me too, I suppose we will see if I contract it. Unlike you I know how to chase a virus out of my system, and hope this would be no different. Hope is our best ally in a crisis.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

It is better to pick up the masked pax.. masked pax is concerned and is probably washing hands with soap , every 30 minutes.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

It is very common for Asians to wear masks, especially in flu season.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

LADryver said:


> And me too, I suppose we will see if I contract it. _and go on to spread it to hundreds who then go on to spread it to thousands with you as the patient zero in that whole line of infections._


there, fixed your post for you. now make sure to go ahead and continue to think only about yourself.


----------



## UberwithDan (Dec 2, 2016)

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/29/health/coronavirus-n95-face-masks.html 
educate yourselves folks.


----------



## getme2srq (Sep 21, 2015)

Why were you uncomfortable?
As you said, they were wearing masks and protecting YOU.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

I had one person wear a mask in my car but they were clearly not the sick one as she took it off partially during the ride, didn’t bother me that she had a mask on, don’t know why this bothers you anyway, it’s not going to affect you and it makes them feel better so why do you care? Were they making a mess or being rude? No, just ignore them and finish the ride. Let them be paranoid and live the way they want to. The mask bothers me a lot less then other things out there and you’ll see everything eventually and then you’ll realize that the masks were nothing compared to some of these other lunitics


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

I'm leaning towards you were over reacting. Maybe I misunderstood, but I think the pax got into your car without the masks - they put them on because they were going to the airport. 

They weren't wearing them when they got in, so you saw their faces, and that also meant they likely weren't sick themselves. Now, the odd part is that they put them on in the car early on their ride, and didn't wait until they were either at the airport or just before you got there.

I flew on Friday and flight attendants were handing out masks to certain people. So we had certain people walking around the plane with masks on. 🙄


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

I would much rather everyone wear masks! I know they do not really help prevent catching but they do help prevent transmission.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

I'll keep working. If get exposed I'll get over it and be immune and help build the herd immunity.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

Nate5Star said:


> Last ride virtually every morning is taking someone to the airport. No different today. Pick up 2 young Asian women. No problem, been driving Asians around all weekend. One speaks English, both speak Mandarin. (Yes, I can recognize certain words.) I notice the GPS is sending me to a highway that at 5am will have traffic. I suggest we stay on the road we are on. We will only hit a few lights to slow us down. The one says no problem. I look in the rear view mirror.
> 
> Both of them are wearing surgical masks.
> 
> ...


I would too. You did good


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

When I was in Japan years ago, seemed like half the people were wearing surgical masks and there wasn't even any sort of virus going on.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

You aren’t mentally prepared for later this year. 😷

😯


----------



## drivercat78 (Mar 2, 2020)

major overreaction. pathetic really. sad.


----------



## GoldenGoji (Apr 30, 2018)

Speaking of Japanese people wearing masks even without a crisis going on...


----------



## coolblk (Nov 1, 2019)

Nate5Star said:


> Last ride virtually every morning is taking someone to the airport. No different today. Pick up 2 young Asian women. No problem, been driving Asians around all weekend. One speaks English, both speak Mandarin. (Yes, I can recognize certain words.) I notice the GPS is sending me to a highway that at 5am will have traffic. I suggest we stay on the road we are on. We will only hit a few lights to slow us down. The one says no problem. I look in the rear view mirror.
> 
> Both of them are wearing surgical masks.
> 
> ...


Question?
If you are driving a pax that isnt wearing a mask but have the virus, and you had just 1 mask in your glove compartment, what would you do ?
A give it to the pax ?
Or
B put it on to protect yourself, just incase you pickup 2 or 3 more pax without mask that is coughing in your vehicle?

The mask is your surety to minimize catching from a potential carrier.
It will serve you better than the carriers.
A cough or sneeze is a very powerful force of pressurize body fluids at close range that would penetrate the fibres and get out,
on the other hand time and distance of travel would slow down the outburst, so by the time it reaches you it isnt traveling with enough force to penetrate your mask.
Even if a carrier has a mask his powerful force will push the fluids toward you through the pours of the mask.
If you want to test for yourself , get two mask and a spray bottle of water.
First mask at close range do a quick spray and then move the mask to see the surface under it will be wet.
The second mask, at the average distance they say you should be from an infected person, do the equal spray,
Move the mask and gurantee the under surface will still be dry.

The fear of masks dont help you is just because they dont want you to buy them all up.

And they contradicts themselves to say that the mask dont work yet having their staff wearing the very mask they claiming is useless.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

GoldenGoji said:


> Speaking of Japanese people wearing masks even without a crisis going on...


There are some funny responses there.

That video also makes me feel sad because it brings back so much memories for me. I spent about 1.5 years working in a Korean/Japanese company and spending every day speaking broken Japanese to my coworkers at work. It all just seems like a bizarre dream to me now.


----------



## Chungyi (Jan 3, 2020)

Dude they wear mask to protect themselves. They are scared to get virus from other people. Lots of Asian are wearing masks even in US. The way you overrated is sad and funny at same time. If they do have the virus and didn’t wear mask, would that make you feel more comfortable?


----------



## coolblk (Nov 1, 2019)

Chungyi said:


> Dude they wear mask to protect themselves. They are scared to get virus from other people. Lots of Asian are wearing masks even in US. The way you overrated is sad and funny at same time. If they do have the virus and didn't wear mask, would that make you feel more comfortable?


And not to mention they have been wearing masks long before this virus existed due to pollution. 
No one should criticize them, I feel more safer driving Asians than most other pax


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Chungyi said:


> If they do have the virus and didn't wear mask, would that make you feel more comfortable?


It is kind of ironic that it was the wearing of the masks that freaked him out. No masks and it sounds like he would have been perfectly happy with two Chinese women in his car.


----------



## coolblk (Nov 1, 2019)

Coachman said:


> It is kind of ironic that it was the wearing of the masks that freaked him out. No masks and it sounds like he would have been perfectly happy with two Chinese women in his car.


He couldnt see their beautiful face so he got overly excited. 
I wonder if a person of different race had a mask on and give him the same response, if his reaction would be the same. 
This I would surely find as discrimination base on race of the two ladies.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

coolblk said:


> He couldnt see their beautiful face so he got overly excited.
> I wonder if a person of different race had a mask on and give him the same response, if his reaction would be the same.
> This I would surely find as discrimination base on race of the two ladies.


I think the fact that they were speaking Chinese was more of a red flag than their race.


----------



## coolblk (Nov 1, 2019)

Coachman said:


> I think the fact that they were speaking Chinese was more of a red flag than their race.


It was their race, if two whites, two blacks or two other race were speaking chinese as many people now learning multi language, I am sure his response would had been different.

If the two women had got into his vehicle without mask , he probably would had reacted the same but only would be asking why are you not wearing masks.
Let's not be blind to the reality that lots of people are discrimative toward Asians, it is a sad reality.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Nate5Star said:


> Last ride virtually every morning is taking someone to the airport. No different today. Pick up 2 young Asian women. No problem, been driving Asians around all weekend. One speaks English, both speak Mandarin. (Yes, I can recognize certain words.) I notice the GPS is sending me to a highway that at 5am will have traffic. I suggest we stay on the road we are on. We will only hit a few lights to slow us down. The one says no problem. I look in the rear view mirror.
> 
> Both of them are wearing surgical masks.
> 
> ...


I was expecting we would get lots of fake coronavirus stories.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

coolblk said:


> The fear of masks dont help you is just because they dont want you to buy them all up.
> And they contradicts themselves to say that the mask dont work yet having their staff wearing the very mask they claiming is useless.


What he/she said. I have been reading a lot of this nonsense from "officials" and medical professionals about masks not working. I have at this point decided to reject their logic. It _is_ often contradictory, so I am going to rely on my own research as to what precautions to take. Part of my strategy to keep from catching 19 is to definitely wear a mask. An N95 or better (N99 or N100), tightly fitted to your face, seems highly likely to mitigate the chances of getting infected. Not a panacea of course. you still have a pair of huge porous attachments called eyeballs. But again, the mask seems worth it to keep from breathing in (vacuum) the pathogen riding on a moisture droplet or dust particle.

I hope the OP will re-think his/her position on this. There is no proof that masks don't work. Regardless, consider letting people deal with such threats as they see fit. You are going to see a lot _more_ masks before this is over.


----------



## Nate5Star (Dec 18, 2019)

I know nothing I say will matter to those of you saying it was the fact they were Asian, and I really don't care what you think in that arena. I know myself, and know I try very hard to not discriminate against anyone.

The fact that you are saying they were speaking Chinese is an interesting commentary on your mind set. There is no such thing as a Chinese language. There are 7 different dialects spoken in China, and not one of them is called Chinese. The official language is Mandarin. I suppose you would also say that the people from the South Asian country called Indian speak Indian, when there are in fact 22 different dialects. But then you may think Native American speak indian instead of the 150+ different dialects still spoken today.

If I cared what language you spoke, my car would be empty. 

I just watched the video of the trip, because I was feeling guilty and thinking I probably did over react. They actually put the masks on the minute they got in the car, and took them off when they got out. I guess that is a commentary on the disease riddled old white man who was driving them.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Nate5Star said:


> I guess that is a commentary on the disease riddled old white man who was driving them.


Either that or their fear of stepping into an unknown environment that had been carrying an untold number of people in the same space that day.

And, not to call you out, but the core of your motivation is now at hand. I think Yoda might say here: "_Revealed, your reason for reporting those girls is_".

It's ok. We all have our sensitivities.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

Nate5Star said:


> I just watched the video of the trip, because I was feeling guilty and thinking I probably did over react. They actually put the masks on the minute they got in the car, and took them off when they got out. I guess that is a commentary on the disease riddled old white man who was driving them.


The fact they waited until they got into your car to put them on his peculiar. Though, I suspect they took them off when they got out of your car because they feared getting kicked out of the next car and needed to get to the airport.


----------



## coolblk (Nov 1, 2019)

Nate5Star said:


> I know nothing I say will matter to those of you saying it was the fact they were Asian, and I really don't care what you think in that arena. I know myself, and know I try very hard to not discriminate against anyone.
> 
> The fact that you are saying they were speaking Chinese is an interesting commentary on your mind set. There is no such thing as a Chinese language. There are 7 different dialects spoken in China, and not one of them is called Chinese. The official language is Mandarin. I suppose you would also say that the people from the South Asian country called Indian speak Indian, when there are in fact 22 different dialects. But then you may think Native American speak indian instead of the 150+ different dialects still spoken today.
> 
> ...


Those were your words about them speaking chinese, we didnt say that, read your posts.

(. One speaks English, both speak Mandarin. (Yes, I can recognize certain words.) I notice the GPS is sending me to a highway that at 5am will have traffic. I suggest we stay on the road we are on. We will only hit a few lights to slow us down. The one says no problem. I look in the rear view mirror.)


----------



## Phil H (May 28, 2015)

Surprised they didn't suspend your account


----------



## Nate5Star (Dec 18, 2019)

coolblk said:


> Those were your words about them speaking chinese, we didnt say that, read your posts.
> 
> (. One speaks English, both speak Mandarin. (Yes, I can recognize certain words.) I notice the GPS is sending me to a highway that at 5am will have traffic. I suggest we stay on the road we are on. We will only hit a few lights to slow us down. The one says no problem. I look in the rear view mirror.)


I posted it
I read it
and no where do I refer the language as Chinese



coolblk said:


> It was their race, if two whites, two blacks or two other race were speaking *chinese* as many people now learning multi language, I am sure his response would had been different.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

got a p said:


> there, fixed your post for you. now make sure to go ahead and continue to think only about yourself.


I was sick at the end of last year and did not drive throughout the entire time, costing me economically greatly and knowing I spread nothing to anyone else. Keep your lowest common denominator assumptions to yourself.


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

You definitely overreacted, its like kicking someone out of your car for wearing an eye patch! It's not that serious! 

This seems like you kicked them out for the sole reason of them being asian! 

If you're scared of catching the coronavirus you definitely should not be doing rideshare, just stay at home where you have no human contact! 

Plus wearing a mask is more of a cultural thing and politeness, asians been wearing face mask long before the coronavirus outbreak!


----------



## coolblk (Nov 1, 2019)

Nate5Star said:


> I posted it
> I read it
> and no where do I refer the language as Chinese


You say one speak English both spoke mandarin, you understand from a few words.
Are you saying we readers here didnt see that as I reposted a quote from your original posts



Nate5Star said:


> I posted it
> I read it
> and no where do I refer the language as Chinese


(Pick up 2 young Asian women. No problem, been driving Asians around all weekend. One speaks English, both speak Mandarin)

How about that quote asian and mandarin?
Isnt that calling them out as Chinese

If two Japanese are together, they would speak Japanese or if two koreans is together, they would speak in their language.
You simply show a sense of discrimination in your posts. Stop trying to do damage control as you are just making your case worse.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

coolblk said:


> You say one speak English both spoke mandarin, you understand from a few words.


Eh, he doesn't think saying mandarin = Chinese yet people in China speak what? So people in China aren't chinese? &#129315;&#129315;&#129315;

logically doesn't make sense = stretching it so that his position is still justified because some people just can't admit they're wrong (unless it wins them more likes or makes them look human so they can still prance around like they're perfect).



Nate5Star said:


> I posted it
> I read it
> and no where do I refer the language as Chinese


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

These face masks are getting to be ridiculous. Even if one should wear one, it will not prevent someone from getting coronavirus.


----------



## coolblk (Nov 1, 2019)

Steven Ambrose said:


> These face masks are getting to be ridiculous. Even if one should wear one, it will not prevent someone from getting coronavirus.


just wear while in the present of a pax, if the pax isn't coughing or sniffling , you can take it off, I find that wearing them on a long trip make me feel tired , i don't know if it is because i am recycling some of the air i breathing out


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

It's rare that Uber drivers are accused of being smart.


----------



## Hardtime (Feb 4, 2020)

TemptingFate said:


> I feel uncomfortable when paxholes are sick and coughing/sneezing because that's a threat to me but wouldn't care if they are just wearing a surgical mask for their own protection in these days of virus paranoia.


The mask is for your protection not theirs lol


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

Nate5Star said:


> Last ride virtually every morning is taking someone to the airport. No different today. Pick up 2 young Asian women. No problem, been driving Asians around all weekend. One speaks English, both speak Mandarin. (Yes, I can recognize certain words.) I notice the GPS is sending me to a highway that at 5am will have traffic. I suggest we stay on the road we are on. We will only hit a few lights to slow us down. The one says no problem. I look in the rear view mirror.
> 
> Both of them are wearing surgical masks.
> 
> ...


Yes, you did overreact.


----------



## JDWhit_ (Jul 2, 2017)

Nate5Star said:


> Last ride virtually every morning is taking someone to the airport. No different today. Pick up 2 young Asian women. No problem, been driving Asians around all weekend. One speaks English, both speak Mandarin. (Yes, I can recognize certain words.) I notice the GPS is sending me to a highway that at 5am will have traffic. I suggest we stay on the road we are on. We will only hit a few lights to slow us down. The one says no problem. I look in the rear view mirror.
> 
> Both of them are wearing surgical masks.
> 
> ...


You have to understand that it is Asian culture to wear a mask. The pollution is very bad there and for health reasons also. It is their culture. We just dont do it here. Just because an Asian has a mask on does not mean they are sick.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Jesus, I can't wait for the next thing for the media to spread around so all of this BS fades. Like all of the other things that so many were convinced would be the end of the world. 

I once transported a patient with a highly communicable illness - can't recall what it was specifically. My partner and I both had masks on. As we wheeled into the receiving facility, "you know that the PATIENT should be wearing the mask, right???"

Logic.


----------



## Eddie Dingle (Sep 23, 2019)

you dead yet?


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

Next topic: I was deactivated for kicking out passengers wearing masks.



Amos69 said:


> I would much rather everyone wear masks! I know they do not really help prevent catching but they do help prevent transmission.


And also cuts back on talking.


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

coolblk said:


> Question?
> If you are driving a pax that isnt wearing a mask but have the virus, and you had just 1 mask in your glove compartment, what would you do ?
> A give it to the pax ?
> Or
> ...


Anybody who says respirators don't work is not OSHA certified or has no experience with PPE.

Just don't forget about PPE for the eyes



Nate5Star said:


> I know nothing I say will matter to those of you saying it was the fact they were Asian, and I really don't care what you think in that arena. I know myself, and know I try very hard to not discriminate against anyone.
> 
> The fact that you are saying they were speaking Chinese is an interesting commentary on your mind set. There is no such thing as a Chinese language. There are 7 different dialects spoken in China, and not one of them is called Chinese. The official language is Mandarin. I suppose you would also say that the people from the South Asian country called Indian speak Indian, when there are in fact 22 different dialects. But then you may think Native American speak indian instead of the 150+ different dialects still spoken today.
> 
> ...


Hahahahaha the Chinese people were scared of getting "the wuhan" from a white guy.


----------



## acrossthecity (Jun 7, 2016)

New Corona faqs- data. Protect yourselves.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

Nate5Star said:


> Last ride virtually every morning is taking someone to the airport. No different today. Pick up 2 young Asian women. No problem, been driving Asians around all weekend. One speaks English, both speak Mandarin. (Yes, I can recognize certain words.) I notice the GPS is sending me to a highway that at 5am will have traffic. I suggest we stay on the road we are on. We will only hit a few lights to slow us down. The one says no problem. I look in the rear view mirror.
> 
> Both of them are wearing surgical masks.
> 
> ...


You super overreacted. You basically lost your shit cuz...2 little girls. I love morning laughter! Sets a good tone for the rest of the day.

1) I looooove Asian girls. I'm attracted almost all of them. Odds are both were very cute and I'll risk any coronavirus for a cute girl &#128526;

2) Statistically, odds of them having COVID-19 are vanishing. Do you freak out when you get behind the wheel of your car? Cuz the stats on that are muummuuummuuuch worse straight across the board.

3) CDC said everyone will get it. The global pandemic is happening and can't be stopped. Under these circumstances I'd rather just get the damn virus ASAP and get it over with before it mutates into a superstrain. I have exceptional genetics, I'll be fine.

I'm starting to think SARS was a scam (false flag op) and this is the real shit. They stopped SARS cold and they did it fast with 20 year old tech. COVID-19 is a weaker virus across the board yet they can't do jack about it? Doesn't add up...


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

UberAdrian said:


> You super overreacted. You basically lost your shit cuz...2 little girls. I love morning laughter! Sets a good tone for the rest of the day.
> 
> 1) I looooove Asian girls. I'm attracted almost all of them. Odds are both were very cute and I'll risk any coronavirus for a cute girl &#128526;
> 
> ...


There is dead people littering the streets of China and you think this is a FF blackop?

You truly don't understand what the spooks do but lol &#128514;


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

Mtbsrfun said:


> There is dead people littering the streets of China and you think this is a FF blackop?
> 
> You truly don't understand what the spooks do but lol &#128514;


No I think this ones real. SARS was a game. BTW it's MERS not MARS&#128537;


----------



## VergilMarco (Jun 25, 2019)

Im tired of people not covering their mouths when they cough. All these grown ass people too.


----------



## samhend (Jul 8, 2019)

That everywhere. I feel the same way bruh.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Nate5Star said:


> Last ride virtually every morning is taking someone to the airport. No different today. Pick up 2 young Asian women. No problem, been driving Asians around all weekend. One speaks English, both speak Mandarin. (Yes, I can recognize certain words.) I notice the GPS is sending me to a highway that at 5am will have traffic. I suggest we stay on the road we are on. We will only hit a few lights to slow us down. The one says no problem. I look in the rear view mirror.
> 
> Both of them are wearing surgical masks.
> 
> ...


In my book, you have every right, in the world, to end the ride.

But....

They would not have bothered me, in the least, and would have completed the ride. And would have done so without any comments whatsoever.

Strongly recommend another line, of work, if this bothers you. There's 300 million + people in this country. Less than a dozen confirmed cases.

No, am not concerned at this point. I have a much, much bigger chance of dying in a car wreck, being struck by lightning, etc.


----------



## DanHalen (Apr 23, 2018)

You over-reacted, big time. Many Chinese routinely wear masks in airports and public places, long before the coronavirus outbreak. Masks do protect the user because they prevent their hands from touching their face. They were also protecting you.


----------



## Poo (Aug 31, 2017)

Nate5Star said:


> Last ride virtually every morning is taking someone to the airport. No different today. Pick up 2 young Asian women. No problem, been driving Asians around all weekend. One speaks English, both speak Mandarin. (Yes, I can recognize certain words.) I notice the GPS is sending me to a highway that at 5am will have traffic. I suggest we stay on the road we are on. We will only hit a few lights to slow us down. The one says no problem. I look in the rear view mirror.
> 
> Both of them are wearing surgical masks.
> 
> ...


I would've put their [email protected]@ out too lol good job &#128170;&#127997;



OG ant said:


> You definitely overreacted, its like kicking someone out of your car for wearing an eye patch! It's not that serious!
> 
> This seems like you kicked them out for the sole reason of them being asian!
> 
> ...


If they were Asian and TRYING to get in my car with a [email protected] mask I decline the ride too!


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Reminds me of this old Ventrilo harassment vid. Back in the golden days of YouTube.


----------



## Poo (Aug 31, 2017)

VergilMarco said:


> Im tired of people not covering their mouths when they cough. All these grown ass people too.


Preach! I have a sign on the back of both Head rest that reads "coughing?cover your mouth!!" They some nasty [email protected]@


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

DanHalen said:


> You over-reacted, big time. Many Chinese routinely wear masks in airports and public places, long before the coronavirus outbreak. Masks do protect the user because they prevent their hands from touching their face. They were also protecting you.


Not to mention that China has some of the worse air quality around. When the Olympic games took place in Beijing, I remember this being mentioned.


----------



## coolblk (Nov 1, 2019)

UberAdrian said:


> No I think this ones real. SARS was a game. BTW it's MERS not MARS&#128537;


 that one was far out , might as well call it MARS


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

COUGH BACK!


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Yes


----------



## Kimoverman (Oct 22, 2019)

Nate5Star said:


> caring Uber just replied that they will not match me with the rider again.
> 
> Watch this space, if I come back and say I am dead, you will know why.


I'm waiting for the first bank robbery to hit the news. Wearing a mask.&#129315;


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

The first place I would want to go to if I had the coronavirus, is the airport. I would buy a ticket and go through security just to have my temperature taken. What the OP was experiencing is panic in reverse. He sprayed his car because his ousted passengers were taking precautions. That is like pouring water next to a boat to make it float.


----------



## Ben4given (Jan 26, 2020)

Nate5Star said:


> Watch this space, if I come back and say I am dead, you will know why.


Nothing worse than waking up dead!


----------



## OC-Moe (Oct 6, 2018)

stop?, why even start if you roll up on masked randos who aren't the lone ranger or zorro?!?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

This may be the most "Snowflake" thing I have read in a dozen years


----------



## WokeUP (Dec 19, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> When I was in Japan years ago, seemed like half the people were wearing surgical masks and there wasn't even any sort of virus going on.


I lived in Japan for a year. The reason they wear surgical masks is because they are considerate. If they are feeling under the weather or have a cold, they put on a mask as to not get others sick. This is in contrast to Americans, who could care less about there fellow man. When an American gets sick, he wears no mask, shows up for work and gets;s the entire office sick.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Nate5Star said:


> Still haven't decided if I was over reacting.


Let me help. You were!


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

Nate5Star said:


> Last ride virtually every morning is taking someone to the airport. No different today. Pick up 2 young Asian women. No problem, been driving Asians around all weekend. One speaks English, both speak Mandarin. (Yes, I can recognize certain words.) I notice the GPS is sending me to a highway that at 5am will have traffic. I suggest we stay on the road we are on. We will only hit a few lights to slow us down. The one says no problem. I look in the rear view mirror.
> 
> Both of them are wearing surgical masks.
> 
> ...


Hahaha you are nuts! Were they coughing and sneezing? If not they were just wearing masks. Not enough reason to kick them out.

What are you going to do when you are at the grocery store and run into people wearing masks? On the buses? At the airport?

I think you need to stop driving and self quarantine dude.


----------



## Poo (Aug 31, 2017)

Kimoverman said:


> I'm waiting for the first bank robbery to hit the news. Wearing a mask.&#129315;


&#128514;&#129315;



Nate5Star said:


> Last ride virtually every morning is taking someone to the airport. No different today. Pick up 2 young Asian women. No problem, been driving Asians around all weekend. One speaks English, both speak Mandarin. (Yes, I can recognize certain words.) I notice the GPS is sending me to a highway that at 5am will have traffic. I suggest we stay on the road we are on. We will only hit a few lights to slow us down. The one says no problem. I look in the rear view mirror.
> 
> Both of them are wearing surgical masks.
> 
> ...


Nope you weren't overreacting at all. I'm with you all the way


----------



## OC-Moe (Oct 6, 2018)

this murica


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> When I was in Japan years ago, seemed like half the people were wearing surgical masks and there wasn't even any sort of virus going on.


I agree , it's pretty much their standard wardrobe


----------



## coolblk (Nov 1, 2019)

Poo said:


> &#128514;&#129315;
> 
> 
> Nope you weren't overreacting at all. I'm with you all the way


If he weren't over reacting, he would have the same reaction with everyone getting into his car, mask or no mask,
so yes he was,
because they were Asians he show a bit of discrimination through identity



Kimoverman said:


> I'm waiting for the first bank robbery to hit the news. Wearing a mask.&#129315;


Two guys walk into a bank wearing mask, everyone panic
"we are here to rob the bank"
what a relief everyone relaxes
"whew you scared us there for a minute"


----------



## Phil Lee (Apr 29, 2019)

There’s actually anti mask laws (used against those Guy Fawkes Anon masks during Occupy) as far as surgical masks go, it has clearly been an Asian cultural thing for years now and predates any Martian Respiratory Virus. Do not let any camels put their nose in your Uber however, there is a clear risk of cross species dromedary infection vector.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Nate5Star said:


> Last ride virtually every morning is taking someone to the airport. No different today. Pick up 2 young Asian women. No problem, been driving Asians around all weekend. One speaks English, both speak Mandarin. (Yes, I can recognize certain words.) I notice the GPS is sending me to a highway that at 5am will have traffic. I suggest we stay on the road we are on. We will only hit a few lights to slow us down. The one says no problem. I look in the rear view mirror.
> 
> Both of them are wearing surgical masks.
> 
> ...


 I have lots of Asian riders who wear masks, and it didn't just suddenly start; they do that commonly in flu season. This does not bother me at all. On the other hand, around UVA (Charlottesville) I pick up lots of tipsy, cute sorority girls who are hacking their lungs out, and of course they do NOT wear masks; this does bother me. Not to mention that thousands of them are headed to all corners of the globe for Spring break this weekend; I predict a major outbreak in college campuses all over the country within 2 weeks.


----------



## angryuberman (May 11, 2016)

GoldenGoji said:


> Speaking of Japanese people wearing masks even without a crisis going on...


mask or not that one is hot


----------



## DarkBerry (Dec 10, 2019)

Nate5Star said:


> Last ride virtually every morning is taking someone to the airport. No different today. Pick up 2 young Asian women. No problem, been driving Asians around all weekend. One speaks English, both speak Mandarin. (Yes, I can recognize certain words.) I notice the GPS is sending me to a highway that at 5am will have traffic. I suggest we stay on the road we are on. We will only hit a few lights to slow us down. The one says no problem. I look in the rear view mirror.
> 
> Both of them are wearing surgical masks.
> 
> ...


What you did is the equivalent of a man refusing to have sex with a woman who insists he wear a condom. You'd rather have unprotected sex and expose yourself to all kinds of STDs as opposed to having sex with a partner who responsible and cares about their well being AND YOURS enough to insist on protection. It's the passengers who get in your car and DON'T wear masks who you have to be worried about, not people who are responsible enough to wear a mask. If I were the passenger I'd be worried that you had something and was trying to infect me.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Cvillegordo said:


> I have lots of Asian riders who wear masks, and it didn't just suddenly start; they do that commonly in flu season. This does not bother me at all. On the other hand, around UVA (Charlottesville) I pick up lots of tipsy, cute sorority girls who are hacking their lungs out, and of course they do NOT wear masks; this does bother me. Not to mention that thousands of them are headed to all corners of the globe for Spring break this weekend; I predict a major outbreak in college campuses all over the country within 2 weeks.


Strongly suggest you consider doing something else if this bothers you so much. Of course, you can cancel, or end, any ride. That's your right to do so; but, it'll end up causing huge stress.

Had already stopped airport pickups as well as becoming very selective about driving prior to the virus. Have stepped that up a notch; however, overall am not letting this bother me.

The statistical odds of contracting the virus, in my market, are next to zero. I mean we're talking maybe 1 in 300,000 - 400,00, if that. No masks for me.


----------



## allthepax (Jun 25, 2019)

yes you are. They'e actually protecting you by wearing these shits.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

allthepax said:


> yes you are. They'e actually protecting you by wearing these shits.


There's 10 million people living in Georgia, and two confirmed cases. My concern level, on a 1 - 100 scale, doesn't budge off ZERO.

Besides the right level of Vodka &#127864;, in your system, provides 100% immunity &#128513;.

Proven.
&#128077;


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Strongly suggest you consider doing something else if this bothers you so much. Of course, you can cancel, or end, any ride. That's your right to do so; but, it'll end up causing huge stress.
> 
> Had already stopped airport pickups as well as becoming very selective about driving prior to the virus. Have stepped that up a notch; however, overall am not letting this bother me.
> 
> The statistical odds of contracting the virus, in my market, are next to zero. I mean we're talking maybe 1 in 300,000 - 400,00, if that. No masks for me.


Not "so much" that I'm not willing to do it. Not yet anyway.


----------



## Timtot2ooo (Mar 6, 2020)

Nate5Star said:


> Last ride virtually every morning is taking someone to the airport. No different today. Pick up 2 young Asian women. No problem, been driving Asians around all weekend. One speaks English, both speak Mandarin. (Yes, I can recognize certain words.) I notice the GPS is sending me to a highway that at 5am will have traffic. I suggest we stay on the road we are on. We will only hit a few lights to slow us down. The one says no problem. I look in the rear view mirror.
> 
> Both of them are wearing surgical masks.
> 
> ...


Maybe you were overreacting. But lots of people do. I'm sure they understood. It can be difficult to know what to do sometimes.


----------



## Jason15215 (Jul 16, 2019)

Even surgical masks offer more protection than not having anything. I know they are not N95 masks but they do offer some sort of protection


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Jason15215 said:


> Even surgical masks offer more protection than not having anything. I know they are not N95 masks but they do offer some sort of protection


Not doing it. But knock yourself out.

Will gladly take the chance, including spreading to others. 10 Million people in Georgia, two confirmed cases? Yeah really scared. NOT!


----------



## Rae (Feb 27, 2016)

Nate5Star said:


> Last ride virtually every morning is taking someone to the airport. No different today. Pick up 2 young Asian women. No problem, been driving Asians around all weekend. One speaks English, both speak Mandarin. (Yes, I can recognize certain words.) I notice the GPS is sending me to a highway that at 5am will have traffic. I suggest we stay on the road we are on. We will only hit a few lights to slow us down. The one says no problem. I look in the rear view mirror.
> 
> Both of them are wearing surgical masks.
> 
> ...


You are overreacting. So are they.


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

It's logical to discriminate.


----------



## Rae (Feb 27, 2016)

Typical uneducated sheltered American ignorance & racism.

In overcrowded Asian cities they often wear surgical face masks. They have been doing so for more than a decade. Try watching news instead of brainless sitcoms.

Millions of "regular" Americans travel overseas & millions of Asian Americans fly domestically. You cant judge someone by how they look or skin color. 

Also, someone wearing a mask cant cough on YOU - only on THEMSELVES. So they are gonna be the safest pax of the night. Anyone being treated for Corona will be under quarantine not jumping in your Uber

If you dont have facts then quit spinning the panic & adding fuel to the (already) paraniod.


----------



## Rae (Feb 27, 2016)

DarkBerry said:


> What you did is the equivalent of a man refusing to have sex with a woman who insists he wear a condom. You'd rather have unprotected sex and expose yourself to all kinds of STDs as opposed to having sex with a partner who responsible and cares about their well being AND YOURS enough to insist on protection. It's the passengers who get in your car and DON'T wear masks who you have to be worried about, not people who are responsible enough to wear a mask. If I were the passenger I'd be worried that you had something and was trying to infect me.


Fyi the condom analogy doesnt hold up(yes intended)
I can weigh the risk if my partner doesnt want to wear a condom. I can say no.
I cant say no to the idiots who cough in my hair, my face, who go out when they are sick & who dont wash their hands.
The open coughing bugs me(intended lol). Cover your mouth & dont be a pig. And just cause Im not facing you doesnt mean I cant tell that you are blowing snotty germs all over me & my car......I KNOW you didnt cover up.


----------



## Barkararah (May 10, 2016)

Nate5Star said:


> Last ride virtually every morning is taking someone to the airport. No different today. Pick up 2 young Asian women. No problem, been driving Asians around all weekend. One speaks English, both speak Mandarin. (Yes, I can recognize certain words.) I notice the GPS is sending me to a highway that at 5am will have traffic. I suggest we stay on the road we are on. We will only hit a few lights to slow us down. The one says no problem. I look in the rear view mirror.
> 
> Both of them are wearing surgical masks.
> 
> ...


You sound like an idiot.


----------



## DarkBerry (Dec 10, 2019)

Rae said:


> Fyi the condom analogy doesnt hold up(yes intended)
> I can weigh the risk if my partner doesnt want to wear a condom. I can say no.
> I cant say no to the idiots who cough in my hair, my face, who go out when they are sick & who dont wash their hands.
> The open coughing bugs me(intended lol). Cover your mouth & dont be a pig. And just cause Im not facing you doesnt mean I cant tell that you are blowing snotty germs all over me & my car......I KNOW you didnt cover up.


The condom analogy fits perfectly for those intelligent enough to get it. Yes, you can say "No". You can say "No" to driving- period. You know very well that when you agree to give a ride, the passenger could be coughing and sneezing the entire time in your vehicle. If you aren't willing to accept that risk, then you shouldn't be a driver in the first place. That is an unfortunate reality of this job. The only way to avoid having this issue is not to drive for U/L at all and do something else to make your money. If you haven't figured out by now that passengers will sneeze & cough all over your vehicle and that's risk you accepted when signing up for the job, you probably belong on the short bus.


----------



## Rae (Feb 27, 2016)

Cvillegordo said:


> I have lots of Asian riders who wear masks, and it didn't just suddenly start; they do that commonly in flu season. This does not bother me at all. On the other hand, around UVA (Charlottesville) I pick up lots of tipsy, cute sorority girls who are hacking their lungs out, and of course they do NOT wear masks; this does bother me. Not to mention that thousands of them are headed to all corners of the globe for Spring break this weekend; I predict a major outbreak in college campuses all over the country within 2 weeks.


I got badly attacked last weekend by a nutcase wearing a mask.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Rae said:


> I got badly attacked last weekend by a nutcase wearing a mask.


No kidding? What happened?


----------



## Lessthanminimum (Nov 5, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> There's 10 million people living in Georgia, and two confirmed cases. My concern level, on a 1 - 100 scale, doesn't budge off ZERO.
> 
> Besides the right level of Vodka &#127864;, in your system, provides 100% immunity &#128513;.
> 
> ...


GA over 1000 confirmed and going up the food chain.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Lessthanminimum said:


> GA over 1000 confirmed and going up the food chain.


Have substantially changed my viewpoint since this post. Yes, it is now a very serious situation.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Nate5Star said:


> Still haven't decided if I was over reacting.


I'm not going to read the other 99 posts. But I hope most of them told you that what the pax had on their face, from false eyelashes to teardrop tattoos to masks; was none of your business.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Nate5Star said:


> Last ride virtually every morning is taking someone to the airport. No different today. Pick up 2 young Asian women. No problem, been driving Asians around all weekend. One speaks English, both speak Mandarin. (Yes, I can recognize certain words.) I notice the GPS is sending me to a highway that at 5am will have traffic. I suggest we stay on the road we are on. We will only hit a few lights to slow us down. The one says no problem. I look in the rear view mirror.
> 
> Both of them are wearing surgical masks.
> 
> ...


I live near a lot of Asians. They wear masks all the time. Walking down the street with nobody around. Driving solo in their cars. You're overthinking/worried about it too much.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

drivercat78 said:


> major overreaction. pathetic really. sad.


Strongly agree



Steven Ambrose said:


> These face masks are getting to be ridiculous. Even if one should wear one, it will not prevent someone from getting coronavirus.


Masks are a great common sense precaution. Asians are a step ahead of us.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

I'd rather have them wear a mask than not at this point, a least I feel a little safer.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Alantc said:


> I'd rather have them wear a mask than not at this point, a least I feel a little safer.


Absolutely


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Nate5Star said:


> Still haven't decided if I was over reacting.


Are you kidding? I am laughing AT YOU because you are so uninformed. You don't like someone wearing a surgical mask.. were they SPOOKY? Did they make ghost noises or say BOO! Did they threaten to sell your organs?

Thank you for solidifying my opinion that the average American is just a big blob of stupid.



Trafficat said:


> When I was in Japan years ago, seemed like half the people were wearing surgical masks and there wasn't even any sort of virus going on.


Yeah, Asians wear surgical masks all the time. Its half fashion accessory half 'I don't want to wear makeup'. I fly to Beijing and they wear them all the time. Japan, China, Vietnam, S. Korea... its like not even a thing to them.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Yes


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Trafficat said:


> When I was in Japan years ago, seemed like half the people were wearing surgical masks and there wasn't even any sort of virus going on.


I work with a bunch of Chinese people. If I so much as sniffle they're telling me to wear a mask and they put them on.


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

They wear masks because they are smart, you are the ****** thinking masks can not protect you during Fort Derrick Virus outbreak. I bet you are one of those Trump supporters who believe everything Trump says.

Seeing that crook still has the support of half Americans, it's safe to say most Americans are uneducated, brainwashed, racist, narcissist sheep.


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

I went to my bank yesterday to move some money around to ensure I can cover my bills this month. Sign on the door asks that I remove my hat before entering (Big Brother who is always watching). When I entered I saw that all employees were wearing masks. Should I have felt threatened or more secure?

When they make wearing of masks illegal, we're in trouble.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Aerodrifting said:


> They wear masks because they are smart, you are the @@@@@@ thinking masks can not protect you during Fort Derrick Virus outbreak. I bet you are one of those Trump supporters who believe everything Trump says.
> 
> Seeing that crook still has the support of half Americans, it's safe to say most Americans are uneducated, brainwashed, racist, narcissist sheep.


TRUMP 2020 ALL THE WAY!


----------

